# No post arriving



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi all. I have arrived at sorting out the post as the next item on my list. We don't seem to be receiving anything at the moment. We have quite a long driveway, and the current post box is set about 50m along the driveway from the communal single lane track that leads to the drive from the road. There's one other house further up the track. Another item on my list is to put up a house number and little arrow pointing the way to the house so that people can find us. What's the requirement for the posty to deliver to us? I have bought another post box to put up at the end of the drive, so is this likely to solve the problem, or do I need to let the post office know that we're here?

Thanks.

Sean.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Name etc on the mailbox.

Are you expecting mail?


----------



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes there's one letter that should have arrived, plus I need to get deliveries from the likes of Amazon underway.

Sean.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

IIRC Amazon (both .it and UK) don't use the postal service. The courier they use is linked to the post office but is totally unrelated to your mail delivery.

Most other online shops don't use the postal service either.

This can work both ways. If you're in a remote area the couriers might not like delivering to you.


----------



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi. We're not really remote it's just that the driveway is off a track and runs up through trees, so the house isn't visible until you head up the driveway. It's easy to get a van up here. I'll try a low value order from Amazon and see where it lands up. 

Sean.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

alaric said:


> Hi. We're not really remote it's just that the driveway is off a track and runs up through trees, so the house isn't visible until you head up the driveway. It's easy to get a van up here. I'll try a low value order from Amazon and see where it lands up.
> 
> Sean.


the anwer to this is easy get to know the locals treat the delivery men well i dont mean tips but talk to them and pass the time of day and they will bee courius why the mad english man has left his country were the streets are paved with gold :fingerscrossed:


----------



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes I agree. Trouble is, I don't know what time the posty comes up the lane, so would have to camp out there until I see him, then won't be able to speak to him as I haven't quite got to that level of Italian yet. If he spoke French I'd be fine. I'll persevere... perhaps a little offering at the end of the driveway to sweeten him / her into recognising where we are.

Sean.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

alaric said:


> Yes I agree. Trouble is, I don't know what time the posty comes up the lane, so would have to camp out there until I see him, then won't be able to speak to him as I haven't quite got to that level of Italian yet. If he spoke French I'd be fine. I'll persevere... perhaps a little offering at the end of the driveway to sweeten him / her into recognising where we are.
> 
> Sean.


take a prase book and lots of smiles and you never know lots of italians speak french geting back to the phase book a lot of peole wont use them or trow them away to soon then you panic get in right old muddle we have been here 10 years and used the book for the first 5 years


----------



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes you are quite right. We've just had the same advice from my wife's colleagues and I'm happy to launch mysekf in at the deep end. The funny thing is we simply haven't seen any sign of a postman since going into the house over a month ago. I'll have to bait him maybe with food 

Does anyone else pay the bin tax? We're trying to work out where to go.

Thanks for the advice.

Sean.


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

go to the local post office have some phrases already written out and tell them where your house is and that you are not receiving any post. i put my post box outside my door when i came here and soon realised that they will not walk up stairs nor sometimes get out of their van but just sit beeping the horn. i changed the position of the box to the bottom of the driveway near the road and put a sign on saying good day mr. postman i would be very pleased if you would put my letters in here. thanks it worked a treat i now don't need to bother with having my name on the box as they all know in the post office who i am and where i live but it does take time.


----------



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok thanks. I bought a stake and will set up the post box at the end of the drive with a friendly note for the postman. I may ask for help from an Italian speaking friend for the post office visit... Not that I mind the challenge, just that I need to get this sorted out. 

Sean.


----------

